# Help picking out a plow



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new here. :waving: 

Now with that out of the way, I have a few questions as I am new to this whole plowing thing. 
Right now, I live at a house with a long drive way, 500 feet or so, with a hill and a turn around spot, 3 car garage. In previous years, its been plowed by a company, the problem is that we were spending to much on it, when I would end up shoveling a good portion myself, becuase our drive was the last on his list, so by the time he got around to it, it was maybe a day later. 

Anyways, so this year we would like to plow it ourselves. This is where the questions come in. I have a 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 Sport, what plow do you think would go best on this truck? I am looking to buy used since my budget is tight. Like only $1000 tight. Is this even possible if I buy used? We really don't want to use a service as this driveway is by defualt shared with a neighbor even though we own it, so we get stuck with their plow bills, and they tell them to plow for a 1/2 inch of snow and they plow it. So any help fitting a plow to this truck is appreciated.


Thank you for putting up with my long winded explaination and all the questions.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im pretty sure the front bumper will have to be modified to fit a boss or meyer. thats what a dealer told me. look at the snowbear or another personal plow. might be able to find a used one for cheap.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep, I am prepared to modify the bumber if I have to. Darn sport bumper makes everything troublesome.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

that truck should not need to have the bumper modified it sits high enough to get by I have a 01 2500 ram and if all I had was a driveway I would look into finding a nice used western unimount you should be able to find a decent one for around 1500 or so. I don't like them personal plows snowbear and whatever the other one is for the simple reason that if you have a heavy snow and need to turn the blade back and fourth you have to keep stoping and getting out.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hey bobby blaze is your 01 a sport edtn??


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

You can also click on the sponsers they have places on their site were you can type in the type of truck and it will match you up.:salute:


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with Iceyman. I have a snowbear on my truck and it works great. 
Good bang for the buck. About $1000 new regular price. They are tough little plows!!


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

So far the Snowbear or a Western unimount plow have been suggested. Any suggests on where to find these used? I've tried the for sale wanted section and ebay with little luck so far.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Any comments on the SuperPlow? Looks interesting. Anyone know a price on one of those?


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

you can get a NEW snowbear around a grand or so with mount. Great plow for the price. Works quite well on my 94 2wd Chevy truck!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I picked up a Sno Way 24 series with mount, wiring and control for $1100 to go on my '96 CTD. Look on Craigslist, that's where I found mine. If you go the CL way take someone with you who knows a bit about plows so you don't get ripped off, seen lots of junk listed. I guess I got spoiled from my dedicated plow truck, I can't live without the in cab controls for up'/down, power angle and just the brute strength of a commercial grade plow. If I had to get out to adjust the angle or reset after a trip I'd get a snow blower.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone have any good pictures of the mounts for the snow bear, and the plow attached, what it looks like at the mounts, I guess what I'm asking is how does the plow go into the truck mounts?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

*snowbear*

had 2 one on my 91 ranger and one on my 05. the mounts u get from them bolt threw the frame.then its like to solid pices of round stock that sticks out and the plow just slips on that put ur 2 pins in pulg and go. total weight is like 250 they clean really well under 6 inchs back dragging after that dont back drag. pushing snow it will push walls clean down to the pavement.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You should be able to find a used Fisher 7'6" somewhere, and they last forever.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You will not need to modify the front bumper or air-dam on the Dodge's
be it a sport or not.

See if you can find a good used plow like a Boss, sno-way, hiniker.
western etc etc you will get allot of use out of them and there built stronger than the sno-bear too.

Even tho some people have had good results with a sno-bear your long gravel drive will be hard on them.

Just wondering what you were paying to have your drive plowed?


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

I was paying around $30 to 40 per plow and I beleive that he was also charging the same of our neighbors, who share the drive, so he was basically getting $60-80 to plow about 525 feet or so of driveway. Do this maybe 8 times a season it adds up. 

Also the drive is paved, not gravel. I guess another reason to get a plow now that I think about is that I work emergency management and have to be able to get out at any point in time, most usually during a nice snow storm.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

check this one out I found it on ebay, looks pretty good and not to far away.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WEST...019QQitemZ290185431327QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Go on snowbears web site for some pics and info. There is all kinds of info.
snowbear.com


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

DodgeGuy;429793 said:


> Hello all, I'm new here. :waving:
> 
> Now with that out of the way, I have a few questions as I am new to this whole plowing thing.
> Right now, I live at a house with a long drive way, 500 feet or so, with a hill and a turn around spot, 3 car garage. In previous years, its been plowed by a company, the problem is that we were spending to much on it, when I would end up shoveling a good portion myself, becuase our drive was the last on his list, so by the time he got around to it, it was maybe a day later.
> ...


First off, welcome! You will find plenty of info on this site. To answer you questions, first, your truck will handle just about any "standard duty" 7'6" plow. Your major conciderations should be, what can you find to fit your budget, how long are you looking for this to last, how often will you be using it and will you be "traveling" (to/from work, other drives) with it. If you only do your driveway and are able to plow with the storm, a less expensive snowbear type plow may work for you. If you are looking to do anything else, you may want to find a decent used setup (SnoWay,Western,Fisher,Boss), and if you are "caught off guard" by a storm or your not home and it gets a bit deep, you can still take care of it with little worry. I do think it may be a tad late in the season to do this, but if you act quickly then you should be set up in time. Search for "snowplow" on Ebay or Craigs List, and also check out the "For Sale" section of this site. Keep us posted on you progress.

Found this one if your interested http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51733


----------

